# My new project



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

Time to get dirty and rebuild and revamp something 8) 8) 8)

Excuse the bath, I'm really not sure what it's doing there!! Inspired by Rickzein - time to get in touch with my engineering side.


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks great. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 30, 2019)

Breaking in to the low grade market? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

snoman701 said:


> Breaking in to the low grade market?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Noes!!! :lol: :lol: 

I'm expanding my horizons...


----------



## Shark (Oct 30, 2019)

Is it a new tower for holding activated carbon?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2019)

These came with it too. Going to have fun refurbing these. Not pretty however they work perfectly they just need some safety features building.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 31, 2019)

Oooo.... new shiny toys!

Wait, not so shiny... but something shiny should come out of it in the end.  

(Getting some popcorn) Okay, let the show begin!

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 1, 2019)

That shaker table is huge. :shock:


----------

